# hey I'm a really bad writter so will someone tell me....



## cooldudemanus (May 10, 2005)

I don't know if this is in the wrong section(I'm a noob) but will someone tell me what a Thesis is?What is an Essay as well?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 10, 2005)

cooldudemanus said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is in the wrong section(I'm a noob) but will someone tell me what a Thesis is?What is an Essay as well?



Here's what the dictionary says about it...

thesis |???sis| noun ( pl. -ses |-s?z|) 1 a statement or theory that is put forward as a premise to be maintained or proved : his central thesis is that psychological life is not part of the material world. • (in Hegelian philosophy) a proposition forming the first stage in the process of dialectical reasoning. Compare with antithesis , synthesis . 2 a long essay or dissertation involving personal research, written by a candidate for a college degree : a doctoral thesis. 3 Prosody an unstressed syllable or part of a metrical foot in Greek or Latin verse. Often contrasted with arsis . ORIGIN late Middle English (sense 3) : via late Latin from Greek, literally ‘placing, a proposition,’ from the root of tithenai ‘to place.’

essay noun |?es?| 1 a short piece of writing on a particular subject. 2 formal an attempt or effort : a misjudged essay. • a trial design of a postage stamp yet to be accepted. verb |e?s?| [ trans. ] formal attempt or try : essay a smile. ORIGIN late 15th cent.(as a verb in the sense [test the quality of] ): alteration of assay , by association with Old French essayer, based on late Latin exagium ‘weighing,’ from the base of exigere ‘ascertain, weigh’ ; the noun (late 16th cent.) is from Old French essai ‘trial.’

My take: an essay is a short piece of work that simply deals with a particular subject, whereas a thesis is more than just writing about something, it's analyzing it and perhaps suggesting ways to repair or improve any problems with the subject of the thesis.


----------



## mammamaia (May 11, 2005)

cooldude... if you google, you can find out anything you need to know a lot faster than asking here...


----------



## lisajane (May 12, 2005)

We're a writing forum. Therefore, people ask us questions about writing.


----------



## mammamaia (May 12, 2005)

i know that, lj... and i wasn't saying to google ONLY and to not ask ANYthing here... 

but, in this case, to find out what a thesis and an essay is, googling or looking them up in a dictionary would be 'faster'...

notice i did not say 'better'...


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (May 12, 2005)

I notice no one made the obvious joke about the subject line's spelling...
I sure won't be the first, this time.


----------



## mammamaia (May 13, 2005)

saw it right off, but i was doing my best to not be 'ruthless' ilan! ;-)


----------



## Pawn (May 15, 2005)

He's probably being ironic. Run, we're being mocked!


----------

